# Granny panties



## Bill Lins

Dear Abby: 

I was folding laundry with my wife, and I noticed her underwear has gone from Victoria's Secret when we met to bigger and whiter. So I held up a pair and joked, "Your granny called, and she wants her panties back!" 

When can I start having sex again?


----------



## David Duke

I speak from experience...... It takes a while


----------



## MikeMay

Brother...I have to second that....it's gonna be a long while! 

You better start doing some of this...quick!   :37:


----------



## Traveling Man

> When can I start having sex again?


ROFLMAO
As soon as he stops and asks for directions...


----------



## Beathard

Oh God, I feel for you...


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Didn't know ole folks still did that.. Short answer after the flex-all wears off lmbo..


----------



## MikeMay

My wife works in an old folks home...they still do that...


----------



## jwhoff

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> When can I start having sex again?


 

You're asking the wrong person.  You are a long way from labor to refreshment there brother.  But I'd say you were a ways away from even breaching the subject.  Say ... a minilium or two.

Hey man, your 2012 is upon you.


----------



## Beathard

MikeMay said:
			
		

> My wife works in an old folks home...they still do that...



I did NOT need to picture that!


----------



## MikeMay

Me either...but, pointing out there isn't an age limit...


----------



## Bill Lins

Viva Viagra?  :wink:


----------



## MikeMay

:blink:

That 4 hour warning scares me....  LOL!


----------



## Dave in Waco

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> When can I start having sex again?



"Again" ever the optomist.


----------

